# Would my husband find work in Oman or Qatar?



## ScotNZ (Jan 14, 2018)

My husband, 2 year old son and I currently live in New Zealand (in husbands home town). My husband has a recent diploma in Mechanical Engineering, with around 13 years work experience in a similar field. He has worked within a Petro-chemical plant for the last 5 years. Our main question is, would he be able to find work in Oman or Qatar if we moved to either of these countries?

We actually met in Hong Kong several years ago when we were young and child-free! He was on an 18-month rugby contract, so wasn’t actually “working” in a “real” job. I am British and worked as a teacher for a big international school, and loved it.

My salary would be much better in Oman or Qatar than it is in New Zealand. Plus if I’m teaching at an international school, usually teachers get free schooling for their children. So I’m happy to apply for a teaching job abroad again, and be the main bread winner, but hopefully sponsor my husband and son to join me. Pretty sure this is possible. But we want to know if he would find work in either of these countries.

My husband doesn’t really mind what work he does...he’s not expecting to earn big money like the bankers, etc....just ‘half decent’...he’d love to set up his own ‘handyman’ business (which I think he’d be excellent at...he worked as a plumber for 10 years but never sat the final exam so doesn’t have the piece of paper but does have excellent references, and he has single handedly renovated our entire house in NZ!) or do something related to sports (he’s played top level rugby until this year, is a qualified surf-lifeguard and enjoys all sports) but would obviously love to also work within his current industry (mechanical engineering within a petro-chemical plant) or stay within the oil and gas sector.

We feel we’d be able to save more money out there (with my increased salary, gratuity, ) and have a better lifestyle - IF my husband worked out there too. But would my husband be able to find work, and what kind of jobs do you seriously think he would be offered in either Oman or Qatar? 

Any input from current people in Oman or Qatar would be appreciated!


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

As a western expat (even if you are very much to the East) you will find that Qatar would be difficult for your husband to find a job, there is pretty much a steady trickle of people going out (myself included after 10 yrs in middle east) you are pretty much seeing that western expats are being replaced by cheaper expats, unless you have some in demand skill. It very much appears here that the price is much more important than the quality. I honestly havent got a clue what the teacher employment situation is.
But there are loads of Indian Handymen who will work for a fraction of what your hubby would want.
In general there is some very serious belt tightening going on in the middle east.
Also be aware that certain categories of jobs can no longer get driving licences in Qatar. I dont know how hard it is being enforced. 
Unfortunately this forum is not very active so dont expect too many replies.
best of luck
Kev


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

ScotNZ said:


> My husband, 2 year old son and I currently live in New Zealand (in husbands home town). My husband has a recent diploma in Mechanical Engineering, with around 13 years work experience in a similar field. He has worked within a Petro-chemical plant for the last 5 years. Our main question is, would he be able to find work in Oman or Qatar if we moved to either of these countries?
> 
> We actually met in Hong Kong several years ago when we were young and child-free! He was on an 18-month rugby contract, so wasn’t actually “working” in a “real” job. I am British and worked as a teacher for a big international school, and loved it.
> 
> ...


Oman has a 6 month block on ex pat hiring.


----------

